# A blinking Christmas tree...



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 3, 2013)

It is December, and if you celebrate Christmas, then it is time to start thinking about getting a Christmas tree for the house. But what about for your computer? If you want to put your desk at home or in your workplace into the holiday spirit as well, then you might like my Excel blinking Christmas tree which can be found here...

http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f22/a-blinking-christmas-tree-708/

Enjoy,

Rick Rothstein (MVP - Excel)


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 3, 2013)

If you tried to download my blinking Christmas tree and experienced any problems, please try again... I have been assured by the server administrator that the problem has been fixed. Sorry for any inconvenience you may have experienced.


----------



## Skrej (Dec 26, 2013)

Downloaded it fine, but is the blinking specific to newer versions?  I'll try on 2010 when I get back to the office, but even with macros enabled on my 2003 version at home, it doesn't blink.

Despite the lack of blinking, I was still impressed at how much spare time you must have, or else how much time you sacrificed!


<edit>
Disregard, it's blinking merrily away.  Nice!  Takes me back to the 80's video graphics.


----------



## jsotola (Dec 26, 2013)

that is pretty nice

it is amazing what kind of things you can do with excel

i have used excel to generate barcodes just by alternating black and white cells


----------



## EPURON (Jan 10, 2014)

It doesn't blink for me lol


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jan 10, 2014)

EPURON said:


> It doesn't blink for me lol


Did you right click a blank cell somewhere on the worksheet?


----------



## EPURON (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah and it didn't do squid lol


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jan 15, 2014)

EPURON said:


> Yeah and it didn't do squid lol


What version of Excel are you using?


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

Rick Rothstein said:


> What version of Excel are you using?



Excel 2010 :D


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jan 17, 2014)

EPURON said:


> Excel 2010 :D



Just tried it on my copy of XL2010 (32-bit, I don't have 64-bit version) and it works fine. Did you note the yellowish band at the top of the worksheet (the first time you load it; a dialog box afterwards) asking you to enable editing and/or macros? Or do you have your setting set such that you don't run macros at all?


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

Rick Rothstein said:


> Just tried it on my copy of XL2010 (32-bit, I don't have 64-bit version) and it works fine. Did you note the yellowish band at the top of the worksheet (the first time you load it; a dialog box afterwards) asking you to enable editing and/or macros? Or do you have your setting set such that you don't run macros at all?



Well i did try it on a poop computer at work and its really bad like reeeeally bad pentium 4 single core and a intel 3d accelerator from the 90s


----------

